# Canadian... Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery



## uskuada (Nov 11, 2010)

Does someone know when Canadian will be elligible to the Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery again?

Thanks


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Very unlikely to ever be put on the list of eligible countries I would imagine, Canada has been ineligible from the start.... Diversity Immigrant Visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Only countries which have sent less than 50,000 migrants in the past 5 years are eligible. I wold imagine through marriage, family ties and work many more have moved between Canada and USA...

Does NAFTA not help you, you might be eligible for a TN visa (sure someone with more knowledge will be along shortly)

Mexican and Canadian NAFTA Professional Worker


----------



## kscanuck (Nov 5, 2010)

You definitely can't count on the lottery to get you in. If youhave any questions about visas let me know. We have had TN's and HB1's, were on the green card track once but got laid off :-(


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

never ...


----------



## uskuada (Nov 11, 2010)

kscanuck said:


> You definitely can't count on the lottery to get you in. If youhave any questions about visas let me know. We have had TN's and HB1's, were on the green card track once but got laid off :-(


Thank you, it's very kind. For now all I need to know, is like you said in my other thread... 

"If you qualify for a TN visa all you would have to do is go to a border crossing and apply. You would get your visa on the spot. You have to have a letter offering employment."

So if I get that TN Visa with that letter offering employment, I can start working right away?

That would be amazing. I'll look into the TN Visa description to make sure I'm elligible.

As for marrying my boyfriend (like in someone else answer...) well let say, it's not going to happen soon 
And I'd rather make it on my own for that part.

Thank you!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

TN Occupations and Requirements by Peng & Weber


----------

